# Where do you buy your books?



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Not to insult anyone's intelligence but, I assume everyone knows how, on Amazon, to click under "more buying choices" for any used books of your selection on Amazon's used book dealer network.

Anyway, another used book dealer network that I use is called abebooks dot com. This network was in service before Amazon's used network became so prevalent. In fact, I'm not too sure that they didn't get the idea from abeBooks. I love this site. 
AbeBooks - Used Books, Rare Books, New Books & Textbooks

And of course there is always ebay! I always check all three to make sure I'm getting the best price and I also always buy used if at all possible. Because I'm, frugal... at least that's what I call it! The family has another name for it but we won't go there. :68:

So, anyone else care to share other favorite venues for finding your books? 
Happy hunting.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Thrift shops usually have a book section.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Kindle store for me. If I find a really good or useful book I will buy the actual hard copy.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

For computer books, I LOVE: IT eBooks - Free Download - Big Library because they are free!

For everything else, I either just use normal Amazon or read whatever MrS Inor brings home. I think she buys quite a bit from Barnes and Nobel as well.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

2nd and Charles is my favorite for real books. Locations/


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I only buy eBooks and there are many different online stores all over the internet, I also get a lot for free, only about 10% of the books I read are in English. My iPad can be recharged with a solar battery.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am one dimensional. My book source is on line at Military Book Club.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I get a lot of my books from Amazon, IBooks, Barns & Noble, and there is a great second hand book store here I get a lot of my history and Autobiographical books from.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I get my books only in print. I buy them to protect what is in them and to enjoy them.

I get my book from half price books, amazon, barnes and noble ( if I really like the book and want it brand new in hardback), estate sales are great places to find books that are extremely cheap. One estate sale I went to they had nice books for about 1 dollar each...I wonder people do not fully understand the value of things like books.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> I get my books only in print. I buy them to protect what is in them and to enjoy them.
> 
> I get my book from half price books, amazon, barnes and noble ( if I really like the book and want it brand new in hardback), estate sales are great places to find books that are extremely cheap. One estate sale I went to they had nice books for about 1 dollar each...I wonder people do not fully understand the value of things like books.


It is all about technology now. Someone asked me why we have a room dedicated to a library when all of that could fit on a kindle. Kindles have batteries and will not last forever. I have some e-books, but they are light reading for when I am not home or are not available in print.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm old fashioned, too. I like to be able to hold a book in my hand, and the smell of the ink in a brand new book is intoxicating.
Also, since my hobby is military history I may have to go to the book shelf to cross reference or look for battle maps.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Auntie said:


> It is all about technology now. Someone asked me why we have a room dedicated to a library when all of that could fit on a kindle. Kindles have batteries and will not last forever. I have some e-books, but they are light reading for when I am not home or are not available in print.


The batteries you can recharge and recharge with solar or whatever it is you are using post shtf but batteries have half lives and will fail eventually. Things like humidity and maybe you have an accident and trip while walking with the kindle and you crack the motherboard in it...spill water on it...ect..

Kindles do not smell good either unless they have a spray that has a book smell to it. My top secret experiment has been exposed


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Unfortunately post SHTF scenario might mean no 911 if your house is on fire or if you have to leave your home quickly, you can't possibly bring most or even half of your books. Solar batteries are becoming cheap, you can buy several and slowly use them over the years. iPads do not burn a lot of batteries when all you use them for is reading and can hold whole libraries of books. Kindle batteries last even longer.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

There is a Goodwill store that have tons of books for like 25 cents


----------



## Becca (Sep 28, 2014)

For ebook readers, Amazon has the 10.00 a month club? that makes many books free to read and return. There are many nonfiction prepping books that fall into this category. You do not have to be a member of Amazon Prime. Just type in prepping, preppers, or catastrophe planning. If you bookmark or take notes in a book, you can recheck it out and they will be there. I read 2 books a day, I LOVE this-it's like Netflix for books,


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I only buy eBooks and there are many different online stores all over the internet, I also get a lot for free, only about 10% of the books I read are in English. My iPad can be recharged with a solar battery.


What's your set-up to recharge your Kindle via solar (and can you charge a smart phone from the same)? I'd like to know what to buy. Thanks!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> What's your set-up to recharge your Kindle via solar (and can you charge a smart phone from the same)? I'd like to know what to buy. Thanks!


I have several solar/hand-powered chargers, including a Canadian Red Cross wind-up radio that also has a small solar battery, led flashlight and cellphone inserts (What do you call this in English?).., Biolight camp stove- which is great for charging an iPhone/iPad and other small devices. There are a couple of others somewhere in my pantry.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Depends on the kind of book. For current/modern stuff I use my Kindle app on my tablet or the Google Play store. For "knowledge retention" purchases, I buy old history and academic text books from a local used book store. Also, that's where I get my classics. I figure that some day, these books will be needed, and I simply don't trust modern history books to be objective or accurate.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> What's your set-up to recharge your Kindle via solar (and can you charge a smart phone from the same)? I'd like to know what to buy. Thanks!


I have the nomad kit. It's a 7 watt folding panel that can charge direct or charge a better pack. the battery pack it comes with can also recharge double and triple a batteries. It is my first foray into solar, now I want the real deal.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

I buy a lot of books at thrift stores. I will walk around and look at barnes and noble but I rarely buy from them, because you can go on amazon and get the same book for half the price. Barnes and Noble won't even price match their own online prices..


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I have the nomad kit. It's a 7 watt folding panel that can charge direct or charge a better pack. the battery pack it comes with can also recharge double and triple a batteries. It is my first foray into solar, now I want the real deal.


I made a home-made kit that is pretty much the same. I have several smaller 5, 7, & 12 watt panels connected to a small charge controller, that feeds some batteries. These will easily charge up a cell/tablet.

I recently came upon the idea of getting several of the larger Peltier units, and attaching them to a small steel plate. then running them through a charge controller to a battery bank. That way, when I'm using my wood stove to heat the house, cook, etc I can just set the steel plate on the stove. I'm hoping that the heat will activate the "hot side" of the Peltier unit, and produce some energy for that batteries. I hope to play w/ this unit come spring.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Egyas said:


> I made a home-made kit that is pretty much the same. I have several smaller 5, 7, & 12 watt panels connected to a small charge controller, that feeds some batteries. These will easily charge up a cell/tablet.
> 
> I recently came upon the idea of getting several of the larger Peltier units, and attaching them to a small steel plate. then running them through a charge controller to a battery bank. That way, when I'm using my wood stove to heat the house, cook, etc I can just set the steel plate on the stove. I'm hoping that the heat will activate the "hot side" of the Peltier unit, and produce some energy for that batteries. I hope to play w/ this unit come spring.


I really want to play with some peltier units myself. I am thinking of making my own biolite stove. Another thought was for winter power outage rigging up a unit to run some 12v lights off the wood stove. You can use heat sinks on the cold side to increase efficiency. They see a lot of use in 3rd world countries.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Exactly. I figure why "waste" the extra heat coming off that stove? It MORE than heats my house as it is. lol I go from 60 to 75+ in almost no time flat it seems. And if it can be used to charge cell/tablet or rechargeable batteries, etc when the solar or wind units (that I hope to get in spring) aren't working, then more the better.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

I actually discovered one of my favorite prepper series Patriots by James Wesley Rawles while browsing in Barnes and Noble, I've purchased several other prepper/apocalyptic novels from there and they are all really good.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I buy my books from Catholic charity.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I hate to bring up an older thread but something I did not see mentioned was libraries. My library has a "friends of the library" book store in it. Last I went a couple days ago was 3 for $1 on non fiction paperbacks. 

I picked up a couple cookbooks, couple plant ID books and a couple bug ID books. Paid $2.25, AND it helps the library stay open.


----------

